# Sonderpreis: Logitech G9, 2-Terabyte-HDD und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sonderpreis: Logitech G9, 2-Terabyte-HDD und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sonderpreis: Logitech G9, 2-Terabyte-HDD und weitere Produkte mit PCGH-only-Rabatt [Anzeige]


----------



## dangee (13. Oktober 2009)

bei der Festplatte spart man sage und schreibe 1,09€

den Rest schenke ich mir mal nachzuschauen...


----------



## push@max (13. Oktober 2009)

Endlich kommen die 2TB Platten in einen bezahlbaren Bereich...zu Weihnachten sollte es dann soweit sein


----------



## _V_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Erst wenn die 2TB Platte 120€ kostet wird sie interessant,....


----------

